# QSI for aristo rail bus ????????



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

I have been looking at the QSI site trying to find sound with DCC for my Aristo Rail bus since they do not have one specifically for the rail bus. I looked for an 8 cylinder diesel and came up with this one but am looking for opinions since I am rather new to the DCC/Sounds! 

Here is the sound I came up with from the QSI Site! 

http://www.qsisolutions.com/products/te … iesel.html

Under Fairbanks-Morse Diesel Locomotives Trainmaster 1008 402

What do you think????? 


Thanks,
George


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Zimo has a pretty cool one where you can hear it shifting gears, I believe it is called "Galloping Goose", and is indeed from one of them. It's got poketa-poketa sounds, and a chain drive sound that can be turned off and on, and is pretty darn nice. 

I used it in a couple small speeder / rail truck type locos, with a Zimo HO decoder. The Aristo will draw more juice and you will need the G scale decoder. Phoenix has a nice sound file, but I don't want to pay for 2 decoders. 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Look at the Zimo MX64 line for 1.2 amp decoders in postage stamp size. 

These work well on low power locos and take up almost no space.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The Zimo HO decoder I referenced was the MX642, which did a way better job than other HO decoders I tried. 

BUT! 

The Aristo rail bus will most likely be over 1.2 amps, so I do not think you should try that UNTIL you measure the actual current. 

I stand by my original comments until I get more information. 

Greg


----------

